# Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!! [link]



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2007)

It's a link, sorry. There are WAY too many pictures to change it from HTML formatting!!! If the link doesn't work let me know. 

http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../24333281.html


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Love It!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Thanks!

I'm sorry it's a link...it would just take FOREVER to change all the HTML to put it here! Plus I know I'd mess it up somehow haha.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

You are just awesome!!! GREAT tut!! I may give it a shot, i just cant pull off such dark smokey eyes, wish i could...

Looks amazing on you though


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Thank you! And YES you could!!! I think you would look SO hot with a dark smokey eye!!!! Seriously.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

You did a fabulous job with the tut!  Thanks!  I'm going to give it a try.  You look gorgeous .. as usual.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Looks great!  Also the tut was entertaining so that is an added bonus!  Thanks!


----------



## star1692 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

You are absolutely the best girl!!! Loved the tut!  
                            Add your mascara......
"If you don't know how to do this, you shouldn't even be reading this and you suck at life"  That was soo freaking funny!!! hahahaha


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Nice tutorial.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Thanks guys!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Awesome tutorial, I can't wait to try this look.  Thanks


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

Oh so detailed. Great pix. Easy to follow. GREAT FRIGGIN' TUT!!!
(love the commentary too - LOL a few times, truly!) ;-)


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

OMG, you're back. I always love your style. Thank you for the great tut! <3


----------



## black_crx (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Dark smoky eye tutorial!!!!!!! My first tutorial in a year!!!*

It looks fantastic, thank you!!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice tut' !! 
Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your com' too lol


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I'm back!!!!!!

I'm glad you guys liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope someone tries it! I would love to see pictures if someone does.


----------



## SaMy (Nov 27, 2007)

ok this link doesnt work for me n im upset:S

pls help meee
it just says network error
i tried yesterday too but it didnt work...thot to give it a try again but its still not working:S


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 27, 2007)

this looks really great! gorgeousss


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

you looked amazing.. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## ratoo (Nov 27, 2007)

I love this - then again i love all your work! i think i'll give it a try soon


----------



## flossy (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a really great tutorial! Your skin looks great, and your hair is fabulous! How do you get it so shiny?


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2007)

Loved this look.  Great job!


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 30, 2007)

that was so great! im really excited to try it out thanks!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome! I have troubles doing a smoky eye so I'm so going to try this!! Thank you for such detailed steps and the commentary helps too!!


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2007)

awesome awesome! i seen this in the community.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Yes, I'm back!!!!!!

I'm glad you guys liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope someone tries it! I would love to see pictures if someone does._

 
Here is what I came out with (I only had time to do the eyes).









I used colors which I thought were similar:
black track fluidline (instead of blackground)
Jardin Aires (instead of Ladyship)
Mauvement (instead of Sweet Sienna)
Blacktied (instead of Dark Soul)
I also used some different liners and brow stuff, and didn't get to use falsies.  Thanks for the tut!


----------

